# TSH & T4 suppression on Armour



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I know I have read that TSH will be suppressed and and T4 will be low on Armour. Can anyone direct me to a website that describes this, or a study?? I know I have read them, but for the life of me I can't find them now when I need them.

Thank you!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I know I have read that TSH will be suppressed and and T4 will be low on Armour. Can anyone direct me to a website that describes this, or a study?? I know I have read them, but for the life of me I can't find them now when I need them.
> 
> Thank you!!


T3 absorbs from the GI tract into the blood far more efficiently than T4. If enough T3 in the Armour (9 mcg per grain) absorbs into the blood, it can suppress TSH secretion. The reduced TSH will then lower the amount of T4 and T3 that the thyroid gland secretes.
http://www.drlowe.com/QandA/askdrlowe/armourthyroid.htm

Which means that the Armour has to be titrated until the FREE T3 is where it should be and the patient feels well. At a certain point in titration of dessicated thyroid and/or Cytomel, FREE T3 becomes the important number.

The above should make sense to any doctor.


----------

